# Deuce going to Westminster questions.



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Congratulations to you and Deuce! You must be so proud!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Can't answer any of your questions but congrats, that's really exciting!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's so exciting, congrats!


----------



## Goldenblitz (Feb 8, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> Hi all. First, I'm thrilled that Deuce got into Westminster this year.
> 
> But I have questions because the website doesn't tell me all I need to know, and we don't have our packet and tickets yet.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I am not knowledgeable about the event but would suggest not flying into Connecticut. Hartford airport is further than the New York airports. White Plains((HPN) is another airport to consider and may be closest but it is a smaller airport so coming from the west coast I am pretty sure you’d have at least one stop. 

Good luck!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I assume you’re sending Deuce with his handler? For you probably flying into JFK, LaGuardia or Newark would all be comparable. Then you would need to get up to Tarrytown which is about a 45-60 minute ride by car (or more depending on traffic). Perhaps they’ll have shuttle buses? You might want to rent a car to not have to rely on the busses, and so you can have the freedoms to drive about the area, go out to eat or whatever else you want to do when not showing. I’d probably look at chain hotels in White Plains to stay in. Like Marriott or Hilton or something like that. There are plenty around.

SO exciting for you and Deuce!!!! I’m bummed they won’t have spectators this year. I was really looking forward to going.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Marriott White Plains- about 25 min to site. All the rooms attached to the site were booked before the announcement was made that the show was moving.


----------



## holycarp (Jan 3, 2021)

This is only slightly related, but do you do anything to socialize the dog to be able to fly without being too stressed or anxious? I've only ever flown with a dog at my feet (young pup) and never in cargo, although I'm sure there are safe ways to prepare for it.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

holycarp said:


> This is only slightly related, but do you do anything to socialize the dog to be able to fly without being too stressed or anxious? I've only ever flown with a dog at my feet (young pup) and never in cargo, although I'm sure there are safe ways to prepare for it.


I don't know of any specific way to socialize a dog for airplanes. The key work is done when they are very young, from birth to 16 weeks old, by exposing them to every situation and loud sound you can. If you make a confident and courageous dog, then they don't fear things like fireworks, thunder....or flying. That's all I can tell you. I've never tried to socialize a dog for flying in a crate in the belly of a plane.

That said, I don't fly my dogs. Not because of the dogs, but because of the airlines and the horror stories I've learned of. So Deuce is going from California to New York on wheels, and is stopping across the country to show in various places along the way.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulations. We’re proud of your diligence and rooting for you.


----------



## holycarp (Jan 3, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> I don't know of any specific way to socialize a dog for airplanes. The key work is done when they are very young, from birth to 16 weeks old, by exposing them to every situation and loud sound you can. If you make a confident and courageous dog, then they don't fear things like fireworks, thunder....or flying. That's all I can tell you. I've never tried to socialize a dog for flying in a crate in the belly of a plane.
> 
> That said, I don't fly my dogs. Not because of the dogs, but because of the airlines and the horror stories I've learned of. So Deuce is going from California to New York on wheels, and is stopping across the country to show in various places along the way.


Ohh okay. So when you were asking about flying in your original post, you meant flying for you haha.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Congrats! I remember meeting Deuce at one of the very first dog shows I attended and so happy to hear that he’s accomplished so much already.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Congrats! it's going to be amazing!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

ChrisFromOC said:


> I remember meeting Deuce at one of the very first dog shows I attended.


I think I remember that. I think it was at the City of Industry shows when he was just trying to finish his championship and I was trying to figure out how to show a dog and not fall on my face.


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi Dana, as someone who's a quasi New Yorker (fiance is from there and we travel there regularly) and has made the trip flying into the City heading to Westchester (where Tarrytown is), you should fly into JFK. No one should fly into La Guardia -- it's a terrible airport and being a smaller airport, there's just limited ground transportation options. From JFK, you can either rent a car to drive the rest of the way or you can call a town car, which I believe in 2012 dollars was something like $160-180?

Good luck!!! Will be cheering you and Deuce on!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

*Congratulations and good luck.*
The father to my one year old girl, Pearl, was in it last year. He's also my Mr.B's brother. 
Don't know if he is going this year.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

goldielynn said:


> Hi Dana, as someone who's a quasi New Yorker (fiance is from there and we travel there regularly) and has made the trip flying into the City heading to Westchester (where Tarrytown is), you should fly into JFK. No one should fly into La Guardia -- it's a terrible airport and being a smaller airport, there's just limited ground transportation options. From JFK, you can either rent a car to drive the rest of the way or you can call a town car, which I believe in 2012 dollars was something like $160-180?
> 
> Good luck!!! Will be cheering you and Deuce on!


Good advice, thank you.


----------



## holycarp (Jan 3, 2021)

Is there a list of dogs going/invited up somewhere?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

How exciting. Congratulations! I hope Deuce does great. I hope Deuce enjoys his travels across the country. I wouldn't put my dogs on a plane in the cargo hold. I'd be too worried about their welfare.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

DanaRuns said:


> Hi all. First, I'm thrilled that Deuce got into Westminster this year.
> 
> But I have questions because the website doesn't tell me all I need to know, and we don't have our packet and tickets yet.
> 
> ...


Hi Dana, I'm about 3-4 miles from Lyndhurst. I've only been there twice in my life, but I do believe the show grounds will be grass.

There are a few hotels right near the show site. I'll list them here as well as the distance to the grounds:

Springhill Suites by Marriott Tarrytown
480 White Plains Road, Tarrytown, NY
2 miles from Lyndhurst Nice hotel

Doubletree by Hilton Hotel, Tarrytown
455 S. Broadway, Tarrytown, NY
15 minute walk to Lyndhurst Nice Hotel

Courtyard by Marriott
475 White Plains Road, Tarrytown
2 miles from Lyndhurst

Hampton Inn
200 W Main St, Elmsford, NY 
3 miles from Tarrytown

Sheraton Tarrytown
600 White Plains Rd, Tarrytown, NY 10591 
3 miles to Lyndhurst

Castle Hotel & Spa
400 Benedict Avenue, Tarrytown very nice, not sure if $$$

Hilton Westchester
699 Westchester Avenue
Rye Brook, NY
12 miles (15 min car ride) very nice

All hotels listed above are nice, I've only been inside the ones where I indicated.

Don't know where you'll be flying from. HPN is our local airport. Not as large as JFK, LaG, or Newark but it is a busy place. I've flown in and out of there numerous times. Easy in, easy out.

Wishing Deuce the best of luck.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

holycarp said:


> Is there a list of dogs going/invited up somewhere?


InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services scroll down to dogs invited- there are only 5- the rest of the entry were super lucky to be drawn.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services scroll down to dogs invited- there are only 5- the rest of the entry were super lucky to be drawn.


So exciting! Congratulations!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

4goldengirls said:


> Hi Dana, I'm about 3-4 miles from Lyndhurst. I've only been there twice in my life, but I do believe the show grounds will be grass.
> 
> There are a few hotels right near the show site. I'll list them here as well as the distance to the grounds:
> 
> ...


Thank you! Such great information! That is going to make things a whole lot easier. You are a blessing.


----------



## holycarp (Jan 3, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> Thank you! Such great information! That is going to make things a whole lot easier. You are a blessing.


Something to think about, too. As of now, due to low travel, rental cars are the cheapest they've ever been. Might be worth booking rental cars early. And this is coming from someone who always books things last minute and sometimes wakes up for flights after boarding starts


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services scroll down to dogs invited- there are only 5- the rest of the entry were super lucky to be drawn.


so every year they only invite 5 dogs per breed and the rest are lucky drawn? super cool


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

diane0905 said:


> So exciting! Congratulations!!


Congrats on your invitation! Such a bizarre year with the pandemic and show cancellations, it's a great achievement even harder than regular years.

Only one of those dogs invited (Betty) is from the west. ALL our shows out west were cancelled for the year. Fortunately for Betty, she is owned by a professional handler (Tara Schultz, who was also Freedom's handler), and Betty was the only Golden Tara showed last year, so she had the freedom to just take that girl wherever the shows were. But everyone else in the west found it impossible. So I think your dog's accomplishment is even harder won than in any other year, as getting the points means not only being a great dog but also doing the harder work of finding enough shows to get to the top. Huge congrats to you.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm guessing you mean me- thank you- 
WKC has changed their rules around invites and entries so many times since I started going- 2003- that nothing surprises me anymore, except the short period where they let class dogs enter. That never made sense if they want to keep it exclusive. I can't wait! Going to sit next to you.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'm guessing you mean me- thank you-
> WKC has changed their rules around invites and entries so many times since I started going- 2003- that nothing surprises me anymore, except the short period where they let class dogs enter. That never made sense if they want to keep it exclusive. I can't wait! Going to sit next to you.


I wish she meant me. haha


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'm guessing you mean me- thank you-
> WKC has changed their rules around invites and entries so many times since I started going- 2003- that nothing surprises me anymore, except the short period where they let class dogs enter. That never made sense if they want to keep it exclusive. I can't wait! Going to sit next to you.


LOL! Yes, it meant you. I just manage to find a way to be an idiot, no matter how difficult that might be. 

I don't even know if they will allow ringside seating. Around here it's all "show and go," and if you're not exhibiting you're not even allowed on the grounds. This being outdoors, I hope we can all sit together (it's outdoors and I'm vaccinated so I feel pretty comfortable with that), but I don't have the packet yet and don't know what their plans are. Do you?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'm guessing you mean me- thank you-
> WKC has changed their rules around invites and entries so many times since I started going- 2003- that nothing surprises me anymore, except the short period where they let class dogs enter. That never made sense if they want to keep it exclusive. I can't wait! Going to sit next to you.


Yes I meant you. LOL! I have no idea how I messed that up, but I can go to great lengths to demonstrate what an idiot I can be.  

Hope we can sit together. I'd love that. But I don't have the packet yet, and I have no idea what kind of seating they will allow, if any. Here's it's "show and go," and no one is allowed to sit ringside.


----------



## holycarp (Jan 3, 2021)

Oh, they're not allowing people to come and spectate?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

holycarp said:


> Oh, they're not allowing people to come and spectate?


Don't know about Westminster. Here in CA, no spectators are allowed, only exhibitors, and then it's "show and go," meaning come in time to show your dog(s), and when you're done you have to leave the show grounds, and no ringside seating (that doesn't stop some from trying to do that anyway). We're pretty serious about covid protection here. And it has worked. We've gone from being the worst in the nation to being the best in terms of new infection rates, death rates, and keeping variants at bay. No idea what Westminster plans, though it's right on the cusp of Biden's date for full re-opening, so maybe there won't be restrictions. I dunno.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't have packet either- but it's my understanding we can stand ringside while our breed is in.. and Geode's owner's daughter is ill, so I am getting her packet actually, since they don't send to the breeder...
I hope so!


----------



## holycarp (Jan 3, 2021)

DanaRuns said:


> Don't know about Westminster. Here in CA, no spectators are allowed, only exhibitors, and then it's "show and go," meaning come in time to show your dog(s), and when you're done you have to leave the show grounds, and no ringside seating (that doesn't stop some from trying to do that anyway). We're pretty serious about covid protection here. And it has worked. We've gone from being the worst in the nation to being the best in terms of new infection rates, death rates, and keeping variants at bay. No idea what Westminster plans, though it's right on the cusp of Biden's date for full re-opening, so maybe there won't be restrictions. I dunno.


Oh yeah, I'm also in CA. That's along the lines of what I wondering. Are they moving forward with the planning, assuming restrictions will be really light or not? But it makes sense if that hasn't been decided yet. Probably by that time, everyone who wants to be vaccinated will have been.


----------

